# Missing Zebra Danios



## abridgel (Jan 4, 2010)

I have a 110g tank with 10 Zebras and 10 Tiger Barbs and 1 pleco

Since I got the 10 Zebras it seems as if 1 goes missing a night - I am down to 7 and can't seem to put my finger on why they are missing?

I am not sure if the barbs are eating them or the pleco is eating them as I have no bodies.

Any suggestions............


----------



## bae (May 11, 2007)

abridgel said:


> I have a 110g tank with 10 Zebras and 10 Tiger Barbs and 1 pleco
> 
> Since I got the 10 Zebras it seems as if 1 goes missing a night - I am down to 7 and can't seem to put my finger on why they are missing?
> 
> ...


They may be jumping out.


----------



## ryno1974 (Dec 6, 2009)

The barbs may be killing/eating them, and the pleco eating the evidence. I fond tiger barbs to be very mean (but nice looking) fish. I had to dedicate my entire tank to cypranids (sp?) as they beat everyone else up.

I would reccommend some nice dense cover for the danios. If the tank is not planted, pick up a nice bushy fake plant for them to hide in.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

bae said:


> They may be jumping out.


Hmm.. OP's for a large takn with ample space. I've got 5 z.danios in a 10gal tank and none have ever jumped out of the tank. I've got a all-glass canopy with lights and the back all the punchouts are open and yet no jump outs. All my z.danios were small when I got them so perhaps they got used to the tank? Not sure. Have you tested the waters to see if there is a chem issue?

Yah more likely the Tigers clipped them down with their nipping and the pleco was waiting for nom nom.


----------



## abridgel (Jan 4, 2010)

Found two of them today in the filter - I have a waterfall filter - the pump sucks the water within the aquarium sends it up a tube to a resevoir that holds the water above the tank and it filters through some media and back into the aquarium.

Somehow they are being sucked up - gotta find a covering for the pump - any suggestions?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

abridgel said:


> Somehow they are being sucked up - gotta find a covering for the pump - any suggestions?


A sponge with a hole in the middle that will fit around the filter intake is usually good.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

abridgel said:


> Found two of them today in the filter - I have a waterfall filter - the pump sucks the water within the aquarium sends it up a tube to a resevoir that holds the water above the tank and it filters through some media and back into the aquarium.
> 
> Somehow they are being sucked up - gotta find a covering for the pump - any suggestions?


A waterfall filter? Like an AquaClear filter style?


----------

